# What is the widest wheel and ET offset combo for Audi TT RS?



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

I'm shopping for wheels for my summer tires (255/35/19).

Tirerack shows the BBS CH-R as a wheel that fits the TT RS.

However, with a width of 9.5" and offset of ET+45 versus the stock wheel width of 9" and ET+52 offset, I don't see how this will fit without rubbing.

Can somebody provide some insight to my topic question?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I certainly have no first hand knowledge of your particular fitment but, I do know that Tire Rack's policy on what fits is extremely conservative. If they show a wheel as fitting, it certainly will. I have ordered tires from them larger than they say will fit more than once, and they always call to confirm the size, and to make sure I'm willing to accept responsibility for going outside of their recommendations.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You can run a really aggressive setup on the TTs. 

9.5" ET45 will be more than fine.

Do you really want 255s though?


----------

